# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  2 причины даже не думать о самоубийстве.

## Антисуицидёр

Что-то жизнь не заладилась. Но к мыслям о самоубийстве всё равно не скатываюсь. И на то есть такие две достаточные, на мой взгляд, причины:

1. Нет, совсем нет гарантий, что после моей смерти мне будет лучше.

2. Не исчерпаны, далеко не исчерпаны прижизненные способы изменения моей жизни к лучшему. 

По моему мнению, это достаточные причины вообще не думать о самоубийстве и уж тем более не пытаться это сделать.

----------


## NoNaMe

> 1. Нет, совсем нет гарантий, что после моей смерти мне будет лучше.


 Нет гарантий, что после смерти вообще что-то будет.

----------


## stre10k

изъезженные поводы и никакого впечатления на меня не производят.
это скорее оправдания почему страно покончить с собой.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> изъезженные поводы и никакого впечатления на меня не производят


 Потому-то и не поводы, что не впечатляют. Чувства (вера, неосознаваемое убеждение) всегда первее мысли. Разум лишь рационализирует.

Логические доводы всегда можно найти и за, и против некоего мнения. А потому на логику нельзя опираться... 

Не логическое размышление ведёт к самоубийству, а чувство. Вот с чувствами и надо работать. Но это-то заведомо невозможно делать через суицид-форумы, ибо здесь всё через _слова_, а они на чувства не влияют...

Потому и эти мои слова о 2 причинах не будут услышаны теми, кто чувствет иначе...

----------


## stre10k

> 1. Нет, совсем нет гарантий, что после моей смерти мне будет лучше.


 кто не рискует тот не пьет... я не говорю что типа надо попробовать, прост вспомнил цитатку

----------


## тень_мечты

> 1. Нет, совсем нет гарантий, что после моей смерти мне будет лучше.


 гарантий вообще никаких нет. если все-таки сделаю, то мне нужна будет только одна гарантия. гарантия того, что я умру.



> 2. Не исчерпаны, далеко не исчерпаны прижизненные способы изменения моей жизни к лучшему.


 вот это ты прав. поэтому я пока еще существую как-то.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> если все-таки сделаю, то мне нужна будет только одна гарантия. гарантия того, что я умру.


 Такой гарантии тоже нет. Есть вероятность, что будут давать люлюлей твоей неумираемой жалкой душонке, причём очень долго и смачно...

----------


## GanibaL

> Такой гарантии тоже нет. Есть вероятность, что будут давать люлюлей твоей неумираемой жалкой душонке, причём очень долго и смачно...


     Никогда нельзя ссылаться на церковные сказки, если хочешь показаться серъезным человеком. Это выглядит очень смешно.
   По сабжу. После смерти будет гарантированно лучше чем в жизни, если твои страдания, негативные переживания и прочий отстой напрочь перебивает удовольствие, которое ты в какой-либо степени получаешь от жизни. Поэтому надо серъезно подумать, стоит оно того, или нет.
    А в некоторые нехорошие моменты кажется, что и думать нечего.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> После смерти будет гарантированно лучше чем в жизни, если твои страдания, негативные переживания и прочий отстой напрочь перебивает удовольствие, которое ты в какой-либо степени получаешь от жизни.


 Это рассуждение только на первый взгляд кажется истинным, а точнее "логичным, а потому истинным".

Но, во-1, удовольствия мы тоже получаем именно* от жизни*
во-2, смерть всегда ужасает всех своей _страдательностью_
в-3, в жизни удерживают не удовольствия; не они являются целью и смыслом жизни; они лишь побочный эффект, лишь что-то косвенное, дополнительное. И не страдания отвращают от жизни.
в-4, одно и то же в разное время и для разных людей является то удов-ем, то страданием, так что на них опираться невозможно...

----------


## taggart

Вторая "причина" вполне разумная, не оспорить.

А вот с первой Вы конечно как-то очень однобоко рассуждаете. (не лично ТС, а многие высказавшиеся выше). Варианты можно до посинения перебирать.

- после смерти будет лучше
- после смерти будет хуже
- суи. будет зае**ь, остальным люлей
- самоубийцам люлей, остальным банку варенья корзину печенья
- не будет ничего
- /классическая фраза/ мы всё равно не можем осознать того, что там будет
- ...//... (добавить десяток вариантов по желанию.

*А вот что парадоксально - все утверждения в равной степени и верны и ошибочны.* Так что первая причина явно остается под большим вопросом.:/

---




> Есть вероятность, что будут давать люлюлей твоей неумираемой жалкой душонке, причём очень долго и смачно...


 Бред.. если Вы про "теорию" ад-рай - то люлей будут давать 99.99% _неумираемых душонок_, вне зависимости от "метода" поподания "туда" (су or естественным путем).

----------


## Lena

Переписывайтесь лучше в личку. Зачем нам такое читать?

----------


## blooddrakon

*GanibaL*,*stre10k* ваши посты удаленны , все претензии друг к другу изливайте в личку !

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> А вот с первой Вы конечно как-то очень однобоко рассуждаете


 В чём однобокость, если я ничего не утверждаю о том, чтО же ждёт человека после жизни?



> вот что парадоксально - все утверждения в равной степени и верны и ошибочны.


 Это не парадоксально. Всегда можно привести доводы и за, и против некого мнения. Но это не мешает всё-таки придерживаться одного какого-то мнения.
То, что Вы перечислили, невозможно исповедовать разом. Каждый верит во что-то одно, а не одновременно во всё.



> люлей будут давать 99.99% неумираемых душонок


 Уау! У Вас и статистика есть!!! Сами считали или есть прямой выход в преисподню?

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

прямой выход в преисподню звучит заманчиво

----------


## Agains

1.Мне пох что будет после
2.Способы есть но по определённым причинам многие из них я несмогу реализовать

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> 1.Мне пох что будет после


 Это оттого, что ты в *депре*, погряз в негативизме. Будь ты здоров, ты был бы очень заинтересован.



> 2.Способы есть но по определённым причинам многие из них я несмогу реализовать


 Причина одна: *страх*. Ты не веришь в себя и боишься предпринять действенные шаги.

----------


## Lena

*Антисуицидёр* прав. Было бы желание... можно сделать все! Нехатает знаний- часть жизни потратить на поиск! Не берут в институт- искать информацию самому- хоть в инете, хоть в жизни...  Все возможно и все доступно, только цели нужно добиваться не сказочными путями а строго по плану. Дело за планом!

----------


## истерика

ыыы..главное не вешать носик и не опускать лапки  8)

----------


## LiveR

Где-то читал мнение, "что неумираемые жалкие душонки" тех, кто пошёл на су, из-за каких-либо страданий,будут испытывать эти же страдания, но усиленные многократно. Например, банальная история - разлука. Они расстались, она ушла к другому, а он по-прежнему бузумно её любит. В итоге он сводит счёты с жизнью и прощай жестокий мир... И понеслось... Его душа не знает, что он умер - т.е. он думает, что он жив, но в новом мире ему приходится так страдать, как он никогда не страдал - ему приходится наблюдать как она "зажигает" с другим, испытывая неземное блаженство, плюс эта счастливая парочка смачно унижает, оскарбляет, издевается над несчастным су-Ромео и т.д. и т.п. Иногда мне кажется, что я уже в этом аду :twisted: Это причина раз.
Причина два. Да чтобы я из-за какого-то двуногого жопо-сапиенс наложил на себя лапки!!! Или из-за какой-то жизненной неурядицы заторопился бы в гроб!!! ШИШ!!! Моя истерзанная гордость этого не позволит!!! Если уж и подохну, то с гордостью, пережив все неурядицы и прочие траблы!!!
Всё, что я написал, я относил к обычным жизненным трудностям. Что касается неизлечимо больных людей - здесь вопрос спорный, хотя я бы предпочёл бороться. Ну и конечно же боевые действия. Слышал, что во время ВОВ матросы, которым грозил плен стрелялись. Иначе бы высокопоставленные нацистские офицеры содрали бы с них кожу (с ещё живых) себе на перчатки - у матросов на теле было много красивых татуировок. Не знаю на сколько это правдоподобно, но надеюсь это просто вымыслы про ужасы войны. 
А так...



> ыыы..главное не вешать носик и не опускать лапки


 полностью согласен, хотя иногда бывает невыносимо трудно.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> главное не вешать носик и не опускать лапки


 Да. Ведь это и означает *жить*. Хоть это и трудно. Свешенный носик и опущенные лапки -- это уже не жизнь, а жалкое подобие оной.

----------


## истерика

*Антисуицидёр*,уххх...вот вот..(прост..как мну кажца..над иметь смелость покончить с собой..и есчо большую смелость и силу воли остаца жить..чист моё мнение((

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> есчо большую смелость и силу воли остаца жить


 С изобретением небоскрёбов, огнестрельного оружия, ядов, авто- и ж-д транспорта с/у стало как никогда простым и лёгким актом.

А вот чтобы *жить*, причём полонценно, на всю мощь, на все 100 -- для этого нужно что-то большее: *и упорство, и вера в себя, и стремление к победе*. *Но и награда будет в МИЛЛИАРДЫ раз больше*, чем от банального подросткового с/у...

----------


## Psalm69

слава роботам))

----------


## Lena

Иногда су помогает оценить жизнь. Тут не смею давать советы, как надо жить. Но могу лишь дать идеи на размышление: надо не бояться перемен, а стремиться к ним. Они хорошо меняют жизнь и отношение к ней. Чем больше депрессия, тем круче должна быть перемена.

----------


## Anubis

Проблема в том, что силы не у всех есть на эти вызовы отвечать...у кого-то получается, у кого-то нет. Не может человек на полную катушку жить, не дано изначально, равно как и нельзя научиться быть поэтом...это либо есть, либо нет...так и с искусством жить, видимо, равно как и не всем дано 150-килограммовые штаги тягать. Мне вот хочется жить ярко красиво и полноценно, сдохнуть размазав мозги по асфальту и признать поражение в жизннной игре неохота...но и совершать те шаги, которые необходимы для достижения красивых целей - я не в силах, от этого мучительного несоответствия между желаемым и действительным я дико устал, не знаю что мне делать...ни туда ни сюда как-то...

----------


## истерика

*Anubis*, я тя прекрастно понимаю..ты выразил мои мысли прям...

----------


## Agains

Антисуицидёр-насчёт того что су стал лёгким эт ты зря.Почитай сколько людей после попытки вживых остаються.Сколько инвалидами становятся.И люди которые идут на су всё это прекрасно понимают.

----------


## Anubis

По поводу легкости и мнимых сложностей су: непонятно, чем руководствуется человек, кушающий таблы и вскрывающий вены у себя дома, зная что вернется кто-то из родни и его с высокой долей вероятности откачают? Причем делающий это несколько раз подряд с упорством, достойным лучшего применения?))По всей видимости, это действительно не способ серти, а способ заявить о себе, как плач и капризы у ребенка.

----------


## сашок

после смерти будет однозначно , безповоротно и неотвратимо лучше чем в жизни самого счастливого человека из живых,
поскольку там счастливы сразу и все.
будет лишь гармония - ни рая ни ада , ни сожалений ни наказаний.
но до этого разумеется прийдется осознать себя всего как есть, хотя не уверен что с этим там могут возникнуть сложности.
[человек по сути своей самая совершенная гармония из всех совершенных гармоний.]
что же касается путей и способов что-то исправить-
они нужны лишь тогда , когда имеется что исправлять и,
что не менее важно, имеется желание исправлять.
ввиду того что желание смерти ни чуть не менее ценно и моральнооправданно желания счастья и любви , поскольку все это один процесс формирования целей и движения к ним.
единственное ,что оправдывает жизнь перед смертью,
так это то ,что в эту жизнь ни один человек не явился с изначальной целью познать смерть от своей руки - замысел заключалься в другом
[замысел волно заменить смыслом , целью , миссией и т.д.].
так же как и единственное , что оправдывает смерть перед жизнью ,
то что воля и решение всегда остается за человеком и нет ему судьи.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> но и совершать те шаги, которые необходимы для достижения красивых целей - я не в силах, от этого мучительного несоответствия между желаемым и действительным я дико устал, не знаю что мне делать...ни туда ни сюда как-то...


 1. Все мы здесь лишь делимся _восприятием_, а не собственно истиной. Вот и я толкую лишь о своём восприятии. И что интересно: мне моё сегодняшнее восприятие (антисуицидальное) больше нравится, чем прежнее депрессивно-суицидное...

2. Дело не в отсутствии сил и не в знании, чтО делать. Ни силы, ни знание ничего не решают. Нужно добиться *перерождения самого себя*, т.е. измениться на более глубоком уровне, чем слова и физиология.

Если долго мучиться, получится! Главное не сдаваться! Мысль, что депрессивность -- лишь восприятие, а не нечто истинное, а потому с депрессивностью надо бороться, -- эта мысль даёт силы меняться в сторону позитива. А изменение в позитивную сторону даст те силы, которых, как вы говорите, не хватает для предоления пропасти между сегодняшней действительность и завтрашней желательностью. Наверно.

P.S. О перепрограммировании мозгов, об очищении от негативных программ, коей и являются суицидные настроения и убеждение, что нет сил для полноценной жизни, хорошо пишет Джо Витале "Фактор притяжения", глава "Шаг третий: очищение" http://marsexxx.narod.ru/ycnex/joe-v...tor_factor.htm

P.P.S. 


> после смерти будет однозначно , безповоротно и неотвратимо и т.д.


 Каких только восприятий не бывает!

----------


## сашок

[quote="Антисуицидёр"]


> после смерти будет однозначно , безповоротно и неотвратимо и т.д.


 забавная логика : негативное восприятие (дипрессия) не является чем-то истинным - а позитивное (оптимизм) -вдруг является.
противоречие не замечаете?
вроде как и то и другое всего лишь восприятие..
истинны нет - это абстракция.
любой путь которым идет человек- верный,
в том числе и путь навстречу к старухе с косой.
и в любой момент человек волен сменить свое направление 
и опять будет прав.
человек прав всегда- лишь его воля и свобода являются 
ценностями , на которые можно опираться при суждении.
и нету судьи человеку , кроме него самого.

----------


## Anubis

К старушке-то все мы придем , пункт назначения у этого поезда для всех одинаков....вопрос в том, как скоротать время в дороге?)))

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> истинны нет - это абстракция. 
> любой путь которым идет человек- верный


 Позитив -- тоже восприятие, однако отличающее от депрессии, причём выгодно отличающееся (для меня). Если уж влачить и дальше своё жалкое существование, то уж лучше с позитивным мировосприятием, чем с негативным. Наверно.

А раз истины нет, то и _верного_ пути тоже нет. И уж точно _верного_ пути нет, если _любой_ путь верен.




> его воля и свобода являются 
> ценностями , на которые можно опираться при суждении.


 Было бы всё так просто, если бы воля и свобода были вольными и свободными. Однако ж человеку свойственно быть зависимым, привыкать, копировать через подражение, поддаваться гипнозу, внушению, зомбированию, провокациям, верить лжи, доверяться манипуляциям и т.д. и т.п А потому своя воля и свобода могут вести в пропасть, считая, что там лучше...

Поэтому опираться надо, по-моему, на мировоззрение, которое отвечает 3 критериям: 1) Позитивность, 2) Перспективность, 3) Конструктивность.

----------


## сашок

> А раз истины нет, то и _верного_ пути тоже нет. И уж точно _верного_ пути нет, если _любой_ путь верен.
> 
> Поэтому опираться надо, по-моему, на мировоззрение, которое отвечает 3 критериям: 1) Позитивность, 2) Перспективность, 3) Конструктивность.


 противоречие легко убирается изъятием возможности неверного пути для противопоставления верности верного пути.
отсутствие неверного , неправильного и неправедного никак
не влияет на абсолют верности вашего выбора.
стоит лишь принять и усвоить безошибочность воли человека;
всякое суждение со стороны не имеет оснований для претензий на
Осуждение и отрицание правильности свободного выбора как
основопологающего права воли человека.
в итоге имеем : человек всегда прав и нету более высокого ориентира
чем его свободное решение.

2.позитивность прогибаема , перспективность неопределенна,
коструктивность же легко обойти чудесами (случаются),
мечтами (сбываются и без распланированного движения в оную сторону) и божьим промыслом.
 единственное на что и стоит опираться (и это не только мое мнение)-
это желание человека - это жизненно необходимый фактор.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> желание человека - это жизненно необходимый фактор


 Не стал бы опираться на то, что легко формируется уличными билбордами, рекламой в ТВ, россказнями встречных-поперечных



> человек всегда прав и нету более высокого ориентира 
> чем его свободное решение.


 Пусть человек и всегда _прав_. Но правота -- не высшая ценность. Я готов и хочу быть _неправым_, но жить счастливо, богато, весело и долго.

----------


## сашок

> Не стал бы опираться на то, что легко формируется уличными билбордами, рекламой в ТВ, россказнями встречных-поперечных


 желания не всегда вещественны ,
но в любом случае их источник не существеннен-
существенна искренность.




> Пусть человек и всегда _прав_. Но правота -- не высшая ценность. Я готов и хочу быть _неправым_, но жить счастливо, богато, весело и долго.


 высшая ценность - свободная воля.
именно она осуществит ваши желания.
и вы в любом случае будете правы.

----------


## Anubis

Вот А. Чикатило и следовал принципу главенству собственной воли...до добра его это не довело)))

----------


## сашок

чикатило был психически больной человек -
его волю поработило псих. заболевание.

----------


## Freezer2007

> его волю поработило псих. заболевание.


 волю невозможно поработить,заболевание может лиш открыть скрытые мысли,ведь многие психически больные люди не агресивны,а наоборот слишком спокойны.

----------


## сашок

разум зачастую подавляет волю,
а это если и не порабощение - то и не свобода точно.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> высшая ценность - свободная воля.


 Свобода -- абстракция
Воля -- абстракция
Высшая -- абстракция
Ценность -- абстракция

Всё это болтовня. Не это движет человеком. Не это цель, не это причина. Не это "зачем", "почему" и "как" человеческой жизни. К таким абстракциям стремятся только очкарики-интеллигентишки. Лишь они, ботаники, сыты такими обощениями и отвлечённостями. По-моему.

----------


## Psalm69

> Я готов и хочу быть _неправым_, но жить счастливо, богато, весело и долго.


 вот она логика современного общества офигевшего полного и тотального консьюмеризма. жрать, потреблять, покупать, и быть счастливым как в глянцевых журналах. а после нас хоть потом. ура!

----------


## Psalm69

как в том анекдоте, и эти люди запрещают нас ковыряться в носу  :Smile:  гыы. да жрите. жрите больше. и никогда нио чем НЕ ЗАДУМЫВАЙТЕСЬ (типа, что в африке дети голодают... или в россии народ спивается... деревни вымирают.. или еще о чем-то) а вдруг опечалитесь? нет нет, это совершенно немодно - опечаливаться.

----------


## сашок

каждому свое .
кому то нравится мусорить - комуто- прибирать,
и нет тех кто не прав.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> вот она логика современного общества офигевшего полного


 Меня умиляет такие слова из уст не монахов, не аскетов, а таких же потреблянтов. Ты-то, псалмопевец, ничего не потребляешь что ли?

----------


## Anubis

> вот она логика современного общества офигевшего полного
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Меня умиляет такие слова из уст не монахов, не аскетов, а таких же потреблянтов. Ты-то, псалмопевец, ничего не потребляешь что ли?


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

На самом деле надо как говаривал Остап Ибрагимыч "не делать из еды культа"....потреблять когда это тебе нужно, а не просто потому что нечто ширко разрекламировано и является "ультрамодным"....совсем ничего не потреблять сложновато будет)))

А насчет свободы воли как принципа поведения - знаете, не будь УК РФ, а будь только свобода моей воли - я б такого наворотил, мама не горюй, при том что я психически абсолютно здоров.

----------


## Psalm69

*Антисуицидёр*

я по крайней мере пришел на этот сайт просто пообщаться, а не рекламировать свой сайт.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

"Просто пообщаться" -- самая низка цель из всех возможных. По-моему.

----------


## сашок

нету низких или высоких целей.
все цели равноценны.
интернет же средство коммуникации в первую очередь. как ни крути.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

У коммуникации всегда есть цель, лежащая вне коммуникации. Говорить ради говорильни -- болтовня, причём вредная, ибо отвлекает от действительно важного и реального.

И не надо всё нивелировать, сбривать под ноль. Иерархия есть во всём. Это только для обдобанного нарка или бухого бомжы всё равно (и всё -- говно)... По-моему.

----------


## Anubis

А под высокой целью, видимо, понимаются проповеди, отчаянный самопиар и наставление заблудших на путь истинный?)))  Исходя из этого - предпочел бы все же низкие цели общения)) Я всегда стараюсь воспринять своих собеседников как равных и не пытаться самоутвердиться за счет кого-либо или вдолбить насильно собственный взгляд на мир, отчетливо понимая, что все сказанное мной (да и другими) небесспорно...иначе, милейший,  никакого диалога вообще не получится! :wink:  Элементарные же вещи говорю, на уровне правил пользования вилкой и ножом, это простая этика общения где угодно, хоть на форуме, хоть на работе, хоть в ночном клубе, хоть на экскурсии, в противном случае остракизм и неприятие того, кто ставит себя выше остальных гарантировано!

----------


## Psalm69

> А под высокой целью, видимо, понимаются проповеди, отчаянный самопиар и наставление заблудших на путь истинный?)))


 вот вот  :Smile:

----------


## сашок

иерархия лишь личностный подход.
в глобальном смысле она без надобности.
под равноценность подразумевается на общий низкий,
но наоборот равнозначимо важный уровень целеопределения.
коммуникация есть процесс обмена мыслями посредством оной.
интернет лишь средство.
средство более всех остальных располагающее к 
равенству всех и вся и ценности каждого высказывания.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> равенству всех и вся и ценности каждого высказывания


 По-моему, такое равенство возможно только в бесформенном бульоне амёб и др. простейших. Среди высших животных и среди идей всегда есть иерархия. 

Пустопорожняя болтовня, называемая коммуникацией, никого не обогащает, а потому бесполезна, и того хуже -- вредна. Обмен одной тупой идеи на другую -- даёт 2 тупых идеи в тупой голове. А прок?



> проповеди, отчаянный самопиар и наставление заблудших на путь истинный


 Это форма. А суть видят не все, но избранные.

----------


## Anubis

Суть можно и в корректной форме доносить, от этого она никуда не денется))))

----------


## сашок

среди высших как раз таки никакой иерархии и нет.
каждое желание значимо и ценно.
система ценностей нужна лишь тем ,
кто не хочет или не желает слышать и слушать самого себя.
мы живем ради воплощения своих желаний в жизнь,
получая удовольствие от их исполнения;
удовольствие же в идее определяется однозначно-
фикцию ступенчатости возводят лишь от неприятия азов науки жить.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Суть можно и в корректной форме доносит


 Разрешите уж мне самому выбирать степень корректности своих высказываний, ладушки?


> мы живем ради воплощения своих желаний в жизнь, 
> получая удовольствие от их исполнения;


 Согласен! Как волящие существа мы нужны Вселенной.


> удовольствие же в идее определяется однозначно


 ??? 



> фикцию ступенчатости возводят лишь от неприятия азов науки жить


 Есть и такая наука?  :Smile:

----------


## NightKnight

После смерти лучше не будет. Там будет НАМНОГО хуже. Тут невыносимо хреново, там будет в десятки раз хреновее.

ВЫХОДА НЕТ  :Big Grin:

----------


## сашок

выход есть.
на крайняк можно выйти через вход.

пс. наука жизни одна- жизнь.

----------


## Freezer2007

> выход есть.
> на крайняк можно выйти через вход.


 Во вход никто уже не пролезет.  :Big Grin:

----------


## NightKnight

> Во вход никто уже не пролезет.


 +1 )

----------


## Gloomy_girl

> 1. Нет, совсем нет гарантий, что после моей смерти мне будет лучше. 
> 
> 2. Не исчерпаны, далеко не исчерпаны прижизненные способы изменения моей жизни к лучшему.


 1.Ну это уже религиозные споры, думаю кто решается на су считают что *там* вобще нет.
2. А почему Вы считаете, что люди решаются на су из за каких то проблем? Может просто нет интереса в жизни, а только раздражение и злоба от существования и человеческой сущности.
Сами  почему не изменили жизнь к лучшему, а сидите на этом форуме?

----------


## NightKnight

> думаю кто решается на су считают что *там* вобще нет.


 Конечно, самоубийце проще так считать. 
Вот если бы я родился мусульманином, я уже давно взял бы пояс шахида и пошел с ним в какое-нибудь Израильское кафе... Потому что был бы уверен что ТАМ меня ждут райские сады и 72 девственницы.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> 1.Ну это уже религиозные споры, думаю кто решается на су считают что там вобще нет.


 Религия ни при чём. Просто если уж принимать решение и что-то делать, то ради чего-то *лучшего*, а не худшего.



> 2. А почему Вы считаете, что люди решаются на су из за каких то проблем? Может просто нет интереса в жизни, а только раздражение и злоба от существования и человеческой сущности.


 Раздражение и злоба -- и есть проблема. А чел. сущность и сущ-ие -- лишь повод.



> Сами почему не изменили жизнь к лучшему, а сидите на этом форуме?


 Я здесь не сижу. И тусусь лишь в своей антисуицидной ветке, и то большей частью в своих же антисуицидных жизнелюбивых темах. А жизнь меняю  :Smile: [/quote]

----------


## Lynn

а вот у меня есть свои способы, чтобы не прибегнуть к мыслям о су. особенность заключается в том, что есть еще на земле вещи, которые я хочу испытать. а если вдруг мне на душе станет очень плохо, то можно попробовать сделать тому, кто причиняет боль, так же плохо. в общем, причина отложить су всегда найдется. я уверена, у каждого человека, решившегося на су, наверняка еще не все дела завершены на земле, наверняка осталось что-то, чего он еще хочет сделать. так что надо просто ПЕРЕКЛЮЧИТЬСЯ С МЫСЛЕЙ О ТОМ, ПОЧЕМУ ТЫ НЕ ХОЧЕШЬ ЖИТЬ, НА МЫСЛИ О ТОМ, ПОЧЕМУ МОЖНО ПОЖИТЬ ЕЩЕ... не гарантирую, что все будет тип-топ, но тем не менее, способ эффективный))

----------


## Антисуицидёр

А вчера я пришёл к мысли, что вот такие 2 довода очень даже отрицают самоубийство: 

1) Радоваться (не депрессировать) -- это целиком вопрос *умения* находить радостное. Не мир, не мороженое, не секс нас радуют, а мы сами радуемся, находя в них радость!

2) Для *созидания* нет никаких ограничений. *Делай что  хочешь!* Все ограничения касаются только потребления: не всё возможно заполучить чтобы затем потребить.

В итоге Мир, Жизнь -- очень даже прикольные вещи!!! Здесь возможно и РАДОВАТЬСЯ, и ТВОРИТЬ!!! Это достаточные основания, чтобы не депрессировать и уж тем более не самоубиваться!!! По-моему.

----------


## Psalm69

почувствуй нашу любовь на канале ТНТ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Антисуицидёр

К чёрту абстракции и отвлечённости: любовь, смысл, бог, истина

Стремись к *конкретному* и осязаемому: сила, движение, деньги, машины, поцелуи, книги, секс, вода, воздух, солце. Это и есть жизнь!

*Это и есть, мать её, жизнь!*

----------


## Коба

У Доктора Курпатова тоже основная формула счастья - обычное умение радоваться... И всего то!!!

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> формула счастья - обычное умение радоваться


 Вот-вот. Всё дело в *направленности внимания (сознания)*. "Плохое" всегда можно "найти". Но ничто не является таковым само по себе. "Плохое"/"хорошее" -- это лишь наши _оценки_. Так что *если хочешь быть счастливым, направляй внимание на радостное, позитивное, светлое*!

Да и вообще, как сказал добрый Ницше, "у каждой плохой вещи есть *две* хороших _обратных_ стороны"

----------


## Anubis

Хе, внимание - это ведь не пушка, которую можно направить под строго определенным и заранее заданным углом. Оно имеет неприятное свойство "самонаправляться")))

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Есть произвольное и непроизвольное внимание. Непроизвольное -- то, что есть у всех, в т.ч. детей, психов, животных: на резкий звук оборачиваются и т.п.

Произвольное внимание -- то, что отличает *сознательного* человека от всех остальных, которые лишь _реагируют_ на внешние обстоятельства, т.е. являются _жертвами_, полностью ведомыми извне...

----------


## Anubis

Ну вот представьте,  вы кайфуете на океанской яхте, условно говоря, а тут вас в задницу шмель кусает и на этом месте нехилый волдырь - все кайф испорчен, не обращать на это внимание, будь вы хоть 10 раз сознательный с коэф. интелллекта 180 итп.  - невозможно. Попробуйте-ка "не думать о белой обезьяне" - ничего не выйдет.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

"не думать о белой обезьяне" просто. Надо думать об оранжевом слоне.

Если для Вас укус шмеля -- повод, чтобы проклинать жизнь, мир и всё человечество с биосферой, значит, Вы ущербный, увечный, изсковерканный экземпляр... 

А если своё увечие Вас ещё и удовлетовряет и не побуждает стать сильнее, выше, то таким уродам не место среди человеков, такие лишь порочат гордое звание Человека. По моему скромному мнению.

----------


## NoNaMe

> Если для Вас укус шмеля -- повод, чтобы проклинать жизнь, мир и всё человечество с биосферой, значит, Вы ущербный, увечный, изсковерканный экземпляр...


 Не повод, но не обращать на это внимание невозможно.




> А если своё увечие Вас ещё и удовлетовряет и не побуждает стать сильнее, выше, то таким уродам не место среди человеков, такие лишь порочат гордое звание Человека.


 Если удовлетворяет, то вы садомазохист. Если не побуждает стать сильнее то это норма. Почему между ними стоит "и" я не понял. Можно было обойтись одним понятием садомазохиста.
   Нормальный чел, в моем понимании, не стремиться стать выше, сильнее после каждого повреждения, но он стремиться избежать повторения его.

----------


## Stas

1. Мои близкие, которым я боюсь причинить боль.
2. Мои враги, которым я жажду причинить боль.

----------


## иртенев

Марсель....Ну когда ж тебе надоест-то в конце концов херней страдать по большому счету?!Максимум, на который твои посты способны- раздражать и не более.При чем от такого раздражения, которое ты гордо можешь именовать хоть шоковой терапией,лучше не станет.(можешь конечно обрушется на меня за эту фразу,мол,тебе то откуда знать?)
Для тебя это стало потребностью наверно, говорить направо и налево, здесь что вы них......а не шарите, тупые олигофрены.Самаоутверждение за счет других.Ну ей-богу жалко смотрится...Ты ушел от суицида....Но скорее помер, чем выжил.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

_иртенев, переход на личности в личку, пожалуйста!!! :twisted:_

----------


## wwwww

> Ты ушел от суицида....Но скорее помер, чем выжил.
> _________________


    МОЛОДЕЦ! хорошо сказал. Вот и я этого боюсь...уйти от суицида...но прожить эту говенную жизнь никак и так и остаться ни кем. Всё будет по прежнему если за двадцать с небольшим лет не изменилось, всё...больше не изменится.Финиш.

     Кстати ни в коем случае всё сказанное не относится к Марселю.*иртенев* ты зря так ему пишешь.Может он настоящим ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ стал. Может он личность и у него действительно всё хорошо.

----------


## Katrin

Если задуматься, то можно найти множество причин не КОНЧАТЬ с собой... Но то, что происходит внутри, то, что не выползает и не даёт тебе покоя - вот, что страшно. А как сделать DELETE на всё это?

----------


## schlaflosig

*Katrin*, говори проще и понятнее, неохота ребусы разгадывать.

----------


## Katrin

SCHLAFLOSIG, тот, кто знает, поймёт то, о чём речь идёт...

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Но то, что происходит внутри, то, что не выползает и не даёт тебе покоя - вот, что страшно. А как сделать DELETE на всё это?


 1. Переоценить ВАЖНОСТЬ этих внутренних нюансов. Не все они настолько важны, чтобы на них оглядываться и сообразовывать с ними свою жизнь. Очень многое просто неважно, а потому это надо просто оставлять за скобками, просто не заморачиваться, просто саму себе не выносить мозг.

2. Проверить под остриём РАЗУМА реальность эти нюансов. Насколько они имеют под собой реальное, существуеющее, сущность. Помыслить и вообразить можно всякое, и это проще простого, но далеко не всё существует в реальности. Если есть _слово_, это ещё не значит, что есть что-то _реальное_ за ним. Оно лишь имя, лишь название, а не сам предмет.

3. Рассматривать любые разрушительные и саморазрушительные мотивы именно как вирусные программы, а не как свои желания. Смотреть на разрушительность извне, не отождествляясь с ней. Быть — значит быть созидательным или созидательно-разрушительным. Чистое разрушение — это патология, нечто наносное, чуждое, временное, а не собствено твоя суть, не твоя сущность. У твоей сущности есть одно главное желание — быть, а всё остальное здоровое подчинено этому.

Это хоть и не Delete, но хотя бы "Свернуть окно", чтобы заниматься другими окнами  :Smile:

----------


## Katrin

АНТИСУИЦИДЁР
в чём-то ты и прав, но это не так уж и легко...  :Frown:  
Но всё равно, спасибо!

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Это слабым нужно легкое. Вы не такая.

----------


## *He-8AD'a

> Что-то жизнь не заладилась. Но к мыслям о самоубийстве всё равно не скатываюсь. И на то есть такие две достаточные, на мой взгляд, причины:
> 
> 1. Нет, совсем нет гарантий, что после моей смерти мне будет лучше.
> 
> 2. Не исчерпаны, далеко не исчерпаны прижизненные способы изменения моей жизни к лучшему. 
> 
> По моему мнению, это достаточные причины вообще не думать о самоубийстве и уж тем более не пытаться это сделать.


 1. конечно, нет гарантий, как про...л жизнь, так тебе там и зачтеться
  "глупо было бы прожить жизнь сою...."
2. Конечно, не исчерпаны, человек очень сильная личность по природе, и может изменить многое...

----------


## *He-8AD'a

> Что-то жизнь не заладилась. Но к мыслям о самоубийстве всё равно не скатываюсь. И на то есть такие две достаточные, на мой взгляд, причины:
> 
> 1. Нет, совсем нет гарантий, что после моей смерти мне будет лучше.
> 
> 2. Не исчерпаны, далеко не исчерпаны прижизненные способы изменения моей жизни к лучшему. 
> 
> По моему мнению, это достаточные причины вообще не думать о самоубийстве и уж тем более не пытаться это сделать.


 1. конечно, нет гарантий, как про...л жизнь, так тебе там и зачтеться
  "глупо было бы прожить жизнь сою...."
2. Конечно, не исчерпаны, человек очень сильная личность по природе, и может изменить многое...

----------


## Антисуицидёр

конечно)))

----------


## sliver

> 1. Переоценить ВАЖНОСТЬ этих внутренних нюансов. Не все они настолько важны, чтобы на них оглядываться и сообразовывать с ними свою жизнь. Очень многое просто неважно, а потому это надо просто оставлять за скобками, просто не заморачиваться, просто саму себе не выносить мозг.
> 
> 2. Проверить под остриём РАЗУМА реальность эти нюансов. Насколько они имеют под собой реальное, существуеющее, сущность. Помыслить и вообразить можно всякое, и это проще простого, но далеко не всё существует в реальности. Если есть _слово_, это ещё не значит, что есть что-то _реальное_ за ним. Оно лишь имя, лишь название, а не сам предмет.
> 
> 3. Рассматривать любые разрушительные и саморазрушительные мотивы именно как вирусные программы, а не как свои желания. Смотреть на разрушительность извне, не отождествляясь с ней. Быть — значит быть созидательным или созидательно-разрушительным. Чистое разрушение — это патология, нечто наносное, чуждое, временное, а не собствено твоя суть, не твоя сущность. У твоей сущности есть одно главное желание — быть, а всё остальное здоровое подчинено этому.
> 
> Это хоть и не Delete, но хотя бы "Свернуть окно", чтобы заниматься другими окнами


 Ну это философия всё. Если начать говорить о "реальности", то можно вообще такое болото развести, из которого и не выберешься уже.
Важно по-моему другое. Все приведённые тобой аргументы расчитаны на некую общую модель человека, т.е. ты говоришь о должном, а не о сущем.
На самом деле -  для бабочек один закон, для слонов - другой. 
Когда ты чувствуешь себя инородным телом в гуще мира и каждой клеточкой (с детства!) ощущаешь насколько ты здесь лишний и насколько быть живым противоестественно для твоей "сущности" :wink: , все рациональные доводы рассыпаются.
Люди кончают с собой не по каким-то конкретным причинам (это скорее поводы), а потому что принадлежат к особой породе существ, у которых в программе их личности это заложено (и я уверен: уже с детства). Профилактические беседы могут помочь лишь на время.
Но если это потребность личности такая - не быть, то с этим имхо ничего поделать нельзя.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> принадлежат к особой породе существ, у которых в программе их личности это заложено (и я уверен: уже с детства). Профилактические беседы могут помочь лишь на время


 Да, можно смотреть на это так. 

А можно и по-другому: сущность таких существ -- дело сугубо сформированное. Это их в детстве такими сделали. А как сделали, так можно и переделать. 

Хочучесть умереть -- это *не* подлинное, аутентичное, конегениальное свойство тебя и других суициднутых, но лишь одна из многих внеших программ, внедрённых извне в ходе социализации. Так что носиться с этой суицидностью в себе, защищая её от поползновений меня и иных разрушить оную, -- это лишь самозащита этой программы. Ты *не себя, не свою сущность* защищаешь, отстаивая оправданность самоубийства, а лишь программа использует тебя...

Знаешь, по ТВ показывали: есть паразит, развивающийся в рыбе. Потом ему надо перейти в организм птицы, и этот паразит буквально заставляет эту рыбу оказаться съеденной птицей: *рыба идёт на самоубийство по наущению паразита*!!!

Вот в твоём случае то же самое: *программа управляет, дабы уничтожить тело...*  Что за программа? "Разрушительность". ("Тот кто не может созидать, тот хотят бы хочет разрушать (Ницше)")

Ты в выигрыше от этого? Нихрена подобного!!!

----------


## sliver

> Да, можно смотреть на это так.


 Дело не во взгляде, дело в ощущении. Не мысли направляют, а чувства. Всё, что человек считает причиной самоубийства - на самом деле алиби для его внутреннего желания не быть, которое нелегитимно, а потому не хочет в открытую проявлять себя.




> Это их в детстве такими сделали.


 Согласен.





> А как сделали, так можно и переделать.


 Не согласен. 




> Хочучесть умереть -- это *не* подлинное, аутентичное, конегениальное свойство тебя и других суициднутых, но лишь одна из многих внеших программ, внедрённых извне в ходе социализации. Так что носиться с этой суицидностью в себе, защищая её от поползновений меня и иных разрушить оную, -- это лишь самозащита этой программы. Ты *не себя, не свою сущность* защищаешь, отстаивая оправданность самоубийства, а лишь программа использует тебя...


 Опять философия. Знаешь, тибетские монахи вообще не употребляют слово "я", если уж на то пошло. Они говорят "слышится", "видится", "думается" и т.д., а не "я слышу", "я вижу"...
Программа - пусть. Возможно мы и есть программа, набор атомов, создающий иллюзию автономности у псевдоцентра(сознания), вокруг которого вращается мыльный пузырь нашей "личности". Можно ведь и так посмотреть?  :wink: 
На самом деле всё это не так уж принципиально. От боли не спасаются аутотренингом, а того кто умер при жизни бесполезно лечить витаминками, укрепляющими здоровье.




> Знаешь, по ТВ показывали: есть паразит, развивающийся в рыбе. Потом ему надо перейти в организм птицы, и этот паразит буквально заставляет эту рыбу оказаться съеденной птицей: *рыба идёт на самоубийство по наущению паразита*!!!


 Прикольно. Есть другой пример из мира животных: самец богомола для того, чтобы спариться с самкой жертвует жизнью, она во время акта отрубает ему голову. Ну не дурак он? :lol: 




> ("Тот кто не может созидать, тот хотят бы хочет разрушать (Ницше)")


 Это разрушение больше похоже на уничтожение осаждённого города самим осаждённым из-за нежелания, чтобы тот достался врагу.




> Ты в выигрыше от этого? Нихрена подобного!!!


 Это не вопрос пользы. Мысли о самоубийстве, а тем более само действие приходят к человеку тогда, когда вопрос о том, чтобы "преуспеть", "достичь", "добиться" уже неактуален. Смерть надвигается как каменная глыба, и это уже за рамками человеческих категорий. При чём тут какой-то выигрыш.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Опять же повторюсь: это лишь точка зрения. У тебя такая. У меня не совсем такая. Ты выбрал для себя такую, чтобы что-то там себе объяснить, с выгодой использовать для своей жизни.

Мне такая точка зрения не подходит. Я не могу на неё опираться, т.к. хочу от жизни другого. А потому я считаю так, как считаю.

Так что по тем _субъективным_ вопросам спорить попросу нецелесообразно.

Про свою точку зрения и в её обоснование отмечу лишь вот что: мышление (разум), по-моему, является для человека инструментом выживания и преуспевания, как клыки для льва или быстрые ноги для газели. Поэтому то мышление правильно работает и используется, которое помогать жить и процветать. Поэтому, по-моему, любые обоснования суицида (причём не *своего собственного*!!!) грешат ошибочностью: мышление используется не затем, для чего оно создано...


> Смерть надвигается как каменная глыба,


 При всё образности сравнения, оно, по-моему, ошибочно. Смерть -- не вещь, не реальность, не объективность, чтобы мочь воспринимать её размеры, ощущать её и т.п. Смерть - это отсутствие жизни, т.е. нечто отрицательное (с приставкой "не", "без"). А отрицательное возможно лишь мыслить, но не ощущать (отсутствие боли, денег, машины не ощущить, а наличие -- очень даже). 

Так что смерть не надвигается, не вынуждает совершить суицид. Это неправильное мышление сподвигает к су...

----------


## Капитан О.

я думал чё серъёзное тут, а опять какая-то хрень.

По-моему суицид, как избавление себя от бесконечно сильного страдания - вполне оправдан и нормален.
Способы решения проблем своих может и есть, а вот возможностей нет.
Так что - СУИЦИД!!!

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Плыл бы ты, капитан, куда подальшей, крейсер тебе в ангар...  :Smile:

----------


## Dick

Если не знаешь как  можно подсказать варианты.НЕТ НИЧЕГО НЕВОЗМОЖНОГО!!!

----------


## Dick

Фигня это все!!!Если б я хотел покончить жизнь самоубийством,то сделал бы это уже только от ваших россказней!ПО-НАСТОЯЩЕМУ,ФАКТ,ВСЕГДА ОСТАЕТСЯ ФАКТОМ,А СОСТОИТ ОН В ТОМ,ЧТО ВСЕ,АБСОЛЮТНО ВСЕ,ЛЮДИ КОТОРЫЕ ХОТЯТ ПОКОНЧИТЬ ЖИЗНЬ САМОУБИЙСТВОМ-СЛАБАКИ!Да жизнь трудна,но она твоя,собственная и по-настоящему если ты не захочешь никто не сможет ее у тебя отнять.Есть способы бороться,даже со временем!С самого начала,когда ты приходишь в эту жизнь ТЫ ДЛЯ СЕБЯ РЕШАЕШЬ:ЖИТЬ ИЛИ НЕТ!Те кто выбирает второе называются выкидышами.Вступление в этот мир,рождение уже подразумевает борьбу и согласием на нее,ты отвечаешь первым своим вздохом.
Самоубийство НЕ ИСКУПЛЕНИЕ И ДАЖЕ НЕ ВЫХОД из какого-нибудь положения или ситуации,это просто-добровольная сдача,нежелание бороться,поэтому все суицидники-СЛАБАКИ.ВТОРОЙ ФАКТ ЗАКЛЮЧАЕТСЯ В ТОМ,ЧТО НЕЛЬЗЯ СПЕШИТЬ ВЫКИДЫВАТЬ ТО,ЧТО ПРЕНАДЛЕЖИТ ТЕБЕ ПО ПРАВУ.ТРЕТИЙ-ЭТО ТО,ЧТО НА ВСЕ ,ЧТО ПРИНАДЛЕЖИТ ТЕБЕ,ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО НАЙДУТСЯ ЖЕЛАЮЩИЕ ЭТО ОТОБРАТЬ,ОТСЮДА СЛЕДУЕТ,ЧТО ЭТО НУЖНО ЗАЩИЩАТЬ,А НЕ ОТДАВАТЬ.Еще одно мнение,как насчет тех кому ты дорог,тех кому необходима твоя защита и поддержка,если ты их оставишь,то большенство из них наверняка возжелают пойти за тобой,следовательно ты убьешь их,ладно себя,а вот убить своих близких ты готов?УВЕРЕН,ЧТО НЕТ!!!КАКАЯ БЫ НИ БЫЛА ПРОБЛЕМА,ЕЕ МОЖНО РЕШИТЬ,ГЛАВНОЕ ЖЕЛАНИЕ РЕШИТЬ ЕЕ,НЕ МИРИТЬСЯ С НЕЙ!!!Если не знаешь как  можно подсказать варианты.НЕТ НИЧЕГО НЕВОЗМОЖНОГО!!!

----------


## Капитан О.

*Антисуицидёр*
*Dick*

меня сюда прислали *Антисуицидёр*'а переспорить.

----------


## Dick

> меня сюда прислали Антисуицидёр'а переспорить.
> ?

----------


## Капитан О.

*Dick*

ну сказали что я упёртый как баран, что настаиваю на своём и то что совсем скоро вероятно прибегну к СУ - грят типо иди сюды, попробуй переспорить.

----------


## Коба

> АБСОЛЮТНО ВСЕ,ЛЮДИ КОТОРЫЕ ХОТЯТ ПОКОНЧИТЬ ЖИЗНЬ САМОУБИЙСТВОМ-СЛАБАКИ!


 А у тебя есть слабакомер? По каким критериям ты оцениваешь слабость/неслабость? 8) в чужое ухо всегда удобнее кричать.



> С самого начала,когда ты приходишь в эту жизнь ТЫ ДЛЯ СЕБЯ РЕШАЕШЬ:ЖИТЬ ИЛИ НЕТ!


 ага... контракт подписывают... почему же тогда не соблюдают? 
40 тыс. чел. в год (made in Russia)... за нас решено только наше рождение, остальное мы сами. 



> Самоубийство НЕ ИСКУПЛЕНИЕ И ДАЖЕ НЕ ВЫХОД из какого-нибудь положения или ситуации,это просто-добровольная сдача, нежелание бороться, поэтому все суицидники-СЛАБАКИ


 Сдача к чему? Вы думаете что кончают собой одн нытики? Осведомлены ли вы о "холодных" суицидах, когда самый обычный "борющийся" с напастями в жизни человек, молча высвобождает дух из тела? Что вы можете знать о его причинах? 
Самоубиваются как раз таки самые средние люди, те же неудачники по жизни не склонны самоубиватся ввиду своей характерной беспомощности. 
И что-то не подходят они под определение "сильных", это просто неподвижные поплывки на реке, и таковых немало. Критерий "сильный" и "слабый" слишком спорен и категоричен, нет абсолюта, для кого-то слабость, для кого-то сила.   



> ВТОРОЙ ФАКТ ЗАКЛЮЧАЕТСЯ В ТОМ,ЧТО НЕЛЬЗЯ СПЕШИТЬ ВЫКИДЫВАТЬ ТО,ЧТО ПРЕНАДЛЕЖИТ ТЕБЕ ПО ПРАВУ.


 Как это?  8) Это принаждлежит тебе и ты можешь делать с этим всё что захочешь. САМ БОГ РАЗРЕШИЛ, он дал нам всем СВОБОДУ. 



> ТРЕТИЙ-ЭТО ТО,ЧТО НА ВСЕ ,ЧТО ПРИНАДЛЕЖИТ ТЕБЕ,ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО НАЙДУТСЯ ЖЕЛАЮЩИЕ ЭТО ОТОБРАТЬ,ОТСЮДА СЛЕДУЕТ,ЧТО ЭТО НУЖНО ЗАЩИЩАТЬ,А НЕ ОТДАВАТЬ


 Да и если бы кто-то посягал то это другое дело. Есть большая разница между "тебя убили" и "ты сам себя убил". Мы говорим о втором. 



> Еще одно мнение,как насчет тех кому ты дорог,тех кому необходима твоя защита и поддержка,если ты их оставишь,то большенство из них наверняка возжелают пойти за тобой,следовательно ты убьешь их,ладно себя,а вот убить своих близких ты готов?


 Не каждый после твоей смерти поспешит за тобой, эгоизм не позволит, у каждого своя жизнь и своё право делать то что он хочет, так что если кто-то и убьётся, то не из-за тебя, а по своему собственному выбору. 
Каждый человек свой собственный, не принадлежит он никому и при жизни. 



> КАКАЯ БЫ НИ БЫЛА ПРОБЛЕМА,ЕЕ МОЖНО РЕШИТЬ,ГЛАВНОЕ ЖЕЛАНИЕ РЕШИТЬ ЕЕ,НЕ МИРИТЬСЯ С НЕЙ!!!


 Что правда то правда. Суицид это не выход, но не надо так категорично навешивать ярлык "слабого" на всех самоубийц.

----------


## Капитан О.

порой просто желания недостаочно.

например у парализованого человека, есть желание стать нормальным, но разве он может? Ничего не поделать.

----------


## Dick

*Коба*
По порядку:
1.Вам не кажется,что сдача-это слабость?
2.Читать внимательнее.
3.И нытики тоже.В большинстве случаев это:апатия к жизни и к ее проявлениям,желание уйти от проблемы,кому то,что-то доказать.А насчет:умер за родину,подставился под пулю,чтобы спасти любимого,я это уважаю и возможно сам бы так и поступил,но это дело мгновенное,а здесь я так понял мало таких(c такой целью)...
4.Вы не поняли я не говорю,что не имееешь права,я говорю не спеши с выводами.
5.Опять :roll:  :wink: Читать внимательнее.Все свое нужно охранять,а жизнь а первую очередь,в мире столько опасностей,что чебрец :wink: 
6.Будьте внимательнее.Говорится о тех кому ты дорог и вполне возможно составляешь смысл их жизни(в некоторых случаях даже не подозревая об этом)
7.Согласен,немного лишнего зачерпнул,но в большинстве(на сегодняшний день)какраз они.
8.Классная аватара.

----------


## Dick

> вполне логичная очистка общества от "ненужных" элементов


 Ни хрена подобного,нифига себе "ненужные".Людям:помогают,изучают,совершенно посторонние,для них, люди.Я вот например живу в Мариуполе,Украина и у нас есть завод для слепых.А вот представь если все тяжело больные взяли и грохнули себя,не дав другим разобратся в их проблеме и попытаться помочь,представь скольких людей в будующем они лишили надежды.Калекой можно жить не кого не обременяя и так жиут очень многие.В моем доме жил мужик,царствие ему небесное,звали его кажиться Степан(lдавно это было)и у него,значит,небыло ног,отрезало по-бедра,так ему сделали специальную доску с колесами и такие две штуки что б от земли отталкиваться можно было.Каждый день помогали ему подниматься на этаж.Он дожил,где-то до 80-яти и был душой компании и дети его любили,как счас помню до 12-2:00 стучал с мужиками в домино,во дворе.Сейчас другому пацану,опять же с моего дома,отрезал трамвай ногу по лодышку,так извени меня,к ниму счас такие бабы ходят и сейчас он уложит кого хочешь.Так что НИКАКОЙ ЛОГИКОЙ ЗДЕСЬ ДАЖЕ И НЕ ПАХНЕТ!!!А по поводу


> у него была проблема которую решить НЕЛЬЗЯ


 тоже не согласен,и в моем классе был некий Сидоренко у которого умерла мать и он остался с младшей сестрой,так его не было два дня в  школе,но потом пришел,немного походил,затем бросил или перевелся не знаю,знаю что школа их оформила  в интернат,но не окакаом су не могло быть и речи.Вот это настоящий мужик.А вспомни хотяб убить Билла или Карателя(фильмы).Поэтому я считаю твое мнеие поспешным.

----------


## Dick

*




 Сообщение от Капитан О.

 Ничего не поделать.


 БЛИН,ДА ЧТО ВЫ ВСЕ ЗАЛАДИЛИ.НУ ОТКУДА БЕРЕТСЯ ТОЛЬКО ПРЕДПОЛОЖЕНИЕ ТАКОЕ,НЕ ГОВОРЯ УЖЕ О МНЕНИИ?МОЖЕТ,МОЖЕТ И ЕЩЕ 1000000 РАЗ МОЖЕТ!!!ЧЕЛОВЕК МОЖЕТ ВСЕ И НЕВОЗМОЖНОГО НЕТ НИЧЕГО ВООБЩЕ.Я вот например умею немного летать.Да и вообще посмотри "The sekret" у тебя вообще понятие о человеке,его возможностях и о себе родном,изменится раз и навсегда,полнастью в лучшую сторону.Гаоантирую.*

----------


## Капитан О.

*Dick*




> Я вот например умею немного летать.


 я думаю, если куртнуть, то каждый из нас сможет "немного полетать"

----------


## Dick

*NORDmen*




> СУ для них отличное решение


 БА-А-А-ЛИН!!!РЕБЯТ,НУ ЧТО ВЫ ВСЕ ЦЕПЛЯЕТЕСЬ ЗА ЭТУ ИДЕЮ,КАК ЗА СПАСИТЕЛЬНУЮ НИТОЧКУ?Не нравиться так как есть, лучше.В некоторых случаях,я даже могу помочь.Но не кончать жизнь самоубийством,я вот например,вообще не расссматриваю его как вариант :wink:

----------


## Dick

*Капитан О.*
 :Smile:  Не я не курю.Я серьезно. 8)

----------


## Dick

*NORDmen*
Я имел в виду сделай лучше

----------


## Капитан О.

*Dick*

ну если полный тупик в жизни? почему нет. по мне так нормально. Чё ты такразвопился. Нет другого выбора - либо дальше тсрадаешь, либо умираешь и всё - конец им. И это явно лучше чем остаться и страдать, впустую причём

----------


## Dick

*Капитан О.*
А как насчет бороться с проблемой,наказать за страдание,если это возможно и настроить себя на другую цель и уверенно следовать ей?А как тебе такое?ВЕДЬ ВСЕ ПРОБЛЕМЫ И НЕВЗГОДЫ-ЭТО ВСЕГО-НАВСЕГО ОСТАНОВКИ НА ТВОЕМ ЖИЗНЕННОМ ПУТИ,С НЕКОТОРЫМИ НУЖНО БОРОТЬСЯ,А НЕКОТОРЫЕ ЛЕЧИТ ВРЕМЯ.Это как,если бы твой автобус разбился,ты из него вылазешь,идешь на остановку и ждешь другой.Смысл в том,чтоб не зацикливаться на проблеме,а устранять ее и как можно скорее,т.к. она заберает твою жизненную силу и энергию,а также в некоторых случаях вводит в депрессию.Я знаю о чем говорю,у меня были депрессии продолжительностью  0,5-2 года,такое никаму не пожелаеь.Верно?ПРОБЛЕМА ПРОИЗОШЛА,НО ЖИЗНЬ ТО НЕ ОСТАНОВИЛАСЬ.ОНА ТЕБЯ ЖДАТЬ НЕ БУДЕТ.А по поводу


> Чё ты такразвопился


 Во-первых есть о чем орать,а во-вторых выделяю информацию на которую следует обратить особое внимание

----------


## Dick

*Капитан О.*

Согласись это тупо,просто сидеть и страдать,никак этому не припятствуя?

----------


## Коба

> Вам не кажется,что сдача-это слабость?


 Неудачник плывущий по течению жизни, покорный раб гнущего его под себя мира тоже не подходит под опредление "сильного", он просто живёт, но он слаб, стало быть и среди живущих есть слабаки, как и среди самоубийц тоже есть сильные. У самоубийцы в отличие от "раба", хотя бы есть своё решение, свой выбор. 
Определить слабость/неслабость не представляется возможным. У всех разные случаи. 



> С самого начала,когда ты приходишь в эту жизнь ТЫ ДЛЯ СЕБЯ РЕШАЕШЬ:ЖИТЬ ИЛИ НЕТ!Те кто выбирает второе называются выкидышами.Вступление в этот мир,рождение уже подразумевает борьбу и согласием на нее,ты отвечаешь первым своим вздохом.


 Красиво сказано, но факт в том что нас никто не спрашивал "можно ли нам рождаться" или нет. Нас всех насильно запихнули в этот мир. Мы не контролируем своё рождение, но нам подвластна наша жизнь. 
Никто никому ничем не обязан, мы свободны и нам дали свободу, мы не просили чтобы нас рожали... 8) 



> И нытики тоже.В большинстве случаев это:апатия к жизни и к ее проявлениям,желание уйти от проблемы,кому то,что-то доказать.


 Вообще-то я не первый день тут, и вообще скажу что "слабые" куклы, рабы мира, только ноят, но не самоубиваются. Самоубиваются как раз самые нормальные. У первых же просто не хватает воли сделать это. 
зы: апатия - есть болезнь и состояние, это примесь мешает трезвой оценке ситуации, более приемлимо было бы навешать ярлык "больного" нежели "слабого".
зы: разве вы назовёте больного простудой "слабаком" из-за того что он заболел? 8) 



> умер за родину,подставился под пулю,чтобы спасти любимого,я это уважаю и возможно сам бы так и поступил,но это дело мгновенное,а здесь я так понял мало таких(c такой целью)...


 Это не единственная цель, ради котором можно убиться. 
Бог дал нам свободу и он знал что так будет, геройствовать нет необходимости, мы сами свои... БОГ разрешил нам делать с жизнью всё что угодно. 



> Вы не поняли я не говорю,что не имеешь права,я говорю не спеши с выводами.


 Ну спешить не стоит это точно, потом проверить уже не сможешь... ) я вообще сам против суицида. 
Но я говорю вам что нет необходимости навешивать "ярлык" слабого...



> Все свое нужно охранять,а жизнь а первую очередь,в мире столько опасностей,что чебрец


 можно и нужно охранять от посягательства чужеродных объектов, но если ты сам её приостанавливаешь то охранять не от кого. 
И вообще это не сохранность а "право пользования". 8)



> Говорится о тех кому ты дорог и вполне возможно составляешь смысл их жизни(в некоторых случаях даже не подозревая об этом)


 Ну это да. Семью бросать на произвол судьбы нельзя, если они от тебя зависят, у кого как... 



> Согласен, немного лишнего зачерпнул,но в большинстве(на сегодняшний день)какраз они


 кто знает... но однозначно НЕ ВСЕ. 



> Классная аватара.


 классный ник... ) 
Вы не из Казани случаем?

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> ну если полный тупик в жизни? почему нет. по мне так нормально. Чё ты такразвопился. Нет другого выбора - либо дальше тсрадаешь, либо умираешь и всё - конец им. И это явно лучше чем остаться и страдать, впустую причём


 *Dick*, да что с этим капитаном спорить? У него же вялотякущее слабоумие и безволие. Ему лишь бы *сомневаться, критиковат*ь.

У него нет (или не активированы) созидательные силы. У него нет веры. Он не верит в себя, в людей, в силу. Но верит в свои сомнения.

Спорить с такими экземплярами -- заведомо пустое занятие (ну если только упражняться в красноречии, как это и меня иногда подмывает сделать). А вообще -- напрасно. Пускай себе гавкает. Не от таких, слава богу, зависит *жизнь, успех, прогресс*. Они просто скулят и брызгают желчью. 

Что поделать, раз у него нет *веры*? Остаётся только пожалеть его и таких как он...

----------


## Психиатр

> Что-то жизнь не заладилась. Но к мыслям о самоубийстве всё равно не скатываюсь. И на то есть такие две достаточные, на мой взгляд, причины:
> 
> 1. Нет, совсем нет гарантий, что после моей смерти мне будет лучше.
> 
> 2. Не исчерпаны, далеко не исчерпаны прижизненные способы изменения моей жизни к лучшему. 
> 
> По моему мнению, это достаточные причины вообще не думать о самоубийстве и уж тем более не пытаться это сделать.


 Странно, ты пишишь советы для всех, а сам говоришь "про себя"!
Если хочешь помогать, то прочитай для начала хотя бы книгу про "суицидологии", а не толкал народу свою "самодеятельность" и "самобытность". Ты тратишь драгоценное время людей, которые читают твоб "отсебятину". Нашелся bля волонтёр "ракового корпуса" =)

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Странно, ты пишишь советы для всех, а сам говоришь "про себя"!


 Это, пля, не странно. Я тут кругом отсебятину пишу, а не книжки пересказываю.

----------


## Капитан О.

*Психиатр*

а ты на самом деле психиатр? а то мне помощь реально нужна, а в реале я боюсь.

----------


## Психиатр

> Сообщение от Психиатр
> 
> Странно, ты пишишь советы для всех, а сам говоришь "про себя"!
> 
> 
>  Это, пля, не странно. Я тут кругом отсебятину пишу, а не книжки пересказываю.


 про книги я сказал потому, что твоя инергия уходит никуда, растрачивается (если ты конечно же искренне хочешь помочь; кстати, а зачем ты тут разглогольствованием занимаешься? если тебе хорошо, так и здорово, нафиг тебе "эти" больные? сорри, не читал всех твоих постов, возможно ты уже писал об этом. Только хотелось бы услышать "глубокую психологическую" причину, а не фразу типа: "я хочу помочь людям", то есть, это что тебя воодушевляет, позволяет привлечь внимание, подискутироваться и пр.?)

----------


## Dick

*Коба*
1.Да,выше я уже согласился с тем что,поспешно приклеил ярлыки слабоков,но досих пор считаю 60% обсуждаемых такими.Таково мое мнение. 
2.И все-таки мне кажется,что выбор возможен.Мы ведь не помним своего рождения ит своей прошлой жизни.
3.Разбил напроч,хоть бы один аргумент оставил.  :Smile:  
4.Ничего подобного.Самоубийство-это один из особо тяжких грехов.
9.Из Мариуполя,Украина :wink: 
P.S Цифрами обозначаю ответы на ваши аргументы,в порядке очередности.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> про книги я сказал потому, что твоя инергия уходит никуда, растрачивается (если ты конечно же искренне хочешь помочь; кстати, а зачем ты тут разглогольствованием занимаешься? если тебе хорошо, так и здорово, нафиг тебе "эти" больные? сорри, не читал всех твоих постов, возможно ты уже писал об этом. Только хотелось бы услышать "глубокую психологическую" причину, а не фразу типа: "я хочу помочь людям", то есть, это что тебя воодушевляет, позволяет привлечь внимание, подискутироваться и пр.?)


 Спасибо за заботу о моей энергии))))
Здесь я не так часто и много, чтобы терять оную.
Здеся я не зря. 1) Например, собственно раздел "АНТИсуицид" появился именно из-за моей активности в конце 2006 года. 2) Без ложной скромности, я тут выдал очень даже глубокие и интересные мысли о причинах суицидального поведения и методах улучшения жизни.

Зачем это всё мне? 
1) я через это прошёл, и мне есть что сказать тем, кто повторяет мои ошибки, — а говорить я люблю!))) 

2) я сам для себя, в ходе дискуссии, уясняю свои мысли, своё мировоззрение, 

3) помочь через инет, через буковки на экране почти невозможно, я это понимаю, но даже если это удастся в одном единственном случае, то моя возня уже стоит свеч.

4) есть во мне нерастраченная энергия, интерес, проповеднический запал -- вот его я и реализую. Тем более что тема мне знакомая и ясная.

5) моё грубиянство тоже вписываетя в эти зачем — выплеснуть здоровый негатив тоже очень приятно. Тем более в таких терапевтических, более или менее, целях.

Вот так я объясняю себе своё поведение. Вы, как психатр, дадите свои объснения, связав их с тем, как меня приучали к горшку или с тем, подглядывал ли я за родителями)))))

----------


## Dick

*Антисуицидёр*



> Dick, да что с этим капитаном спорить? У него же вялотякущее слабоумие и безволие. Ему лишь бы сомневаться, критиковать.


 1.Спорить стоит с каждым,кому интересно узнать правду.Это раз 8) 
2.Нельзя осуждать человека,за то какой он есть.У каждого здесь человека ведь равные,так.Это два 8)
3.Имеет полное право.Это три 8) 



> У него нет (или не активированы) созидательные силы. У него нет веры. Он не верит в себя, в людей, в силу. Но верит в свои сомнения.


 1.Вера есть абсолютно у каждого,кто считает себя человеком.Входит в стандартную комплектацию(Вера-1шт)  :Smile:  
2.Каждый сам выбирает во что и как ему верить.


> Не от таких, слава богу, зависит жизнь, успех, прогресс. Они просто скулят и брызгают желчью.


 Не всегда 8) 
 P.S Очень приятно встретить на сайте для самоубийц,однодумца любящего жизнь :wink:

----------


## Коба

> Ничего подобного.Самоубийство-это один из особо тяжких грехов.


 хех... ну как сказать... 
это придумали люди от суицида далёкие...
конечно они верят во власть Бога, но в нашем мире этой власти нет. 
Он дал нам свободу и это факт. 
Вообще, религиозные постулаты слишком ограничивают человека.  ИМХО. лучше не верить в Бога и быть свободным. 



> Украина


 странно, но тут пол форума из Украины... 8)
с чем бы это было связано...

----------


## Dick

*Антисуицидёр*
Классно написал,по-моему психиатра уделал в пух и прах

----------


## Dick

*Коба*



> странно, но тут пол форума из Украины...  
> с чем бы это было связано...


 А якжеж без України,та без сала :lol: 



> Вообще, религиозные постулаты слишком ограничивают человека


 У евреев около ТРЕХСОТ

----------


## Dick

*Коба*
БА-А-А-А-А-А-АЛИН!!!! Все стерлось :shock: 
(продолжение)запретов,а их(евреев) не мало.Кстати вот пример: в Израиле если трахнешь свою жену без ее на то согласие,она имеет право подать на тебя в суд и тебя закатают на три года,даже без следствия.По усным показаниям.Прикинь?



> ИМХО


 Что это слово значит,я не врубаюсь,а еще зы
:?Просвети

----------


## Dick

*Коба*
Кстати еще хотел спросить,что такое *Коба*?
И почему смерть представляют как старуху с косой,не смотрел?Может просто старый пахарь,напился и закосил кого-нить :lol: и теперь все его считают смертью.Может такое быть?

----------


## Коба

Ну там вроде бы они года два назад показывали какую то мать которая изменила мужу и её публично казнили. 
жесть... причём говорят мужику уходит от ответственности ввиду так сказать "неконтролируемости" себя. 

ИМХО(им май хотс оппинион)По моему скромному мнению, ЗЫ это типа в добавок, П.С. типа того, вот Боярд тоже не знал, куда он делся блин... надеюсь еще жив. 

слушай по чаще Антисуицидёра(меня не слушай), вот это РЕАЛ чел...  :Smile: 
nothing to say...  

Коба - это старый ник, он принадлежал тому, кого уже нет в живых. 
Тем более тот чувак от этого ника еще при жизни отказался вот и я так сказать позаимствовал. 
насчёт старухи не имею информации.

----------


## Dick

*Коба*



> менян е слушай


 А я и не слушаю,я тебя читаю  :Smile:

----------


## Капитан О.

*Антисуицидёр*





> Dick, да что с этим капитаном спорить? У него же вялотякущее слабоумие и безволие. Ему лишь бы сомневаться, критиковать. 
> 
> У него нет (или не активированы) созидательные силы. У него нет веры. Он не верит в себя, в людей, в силу. Но верит в свои сомнения. 
> 
> Спорить с такими экземплярами -- заведомо пустое занятие (ну если только упражняться в красноречии, как это и меня иногда подмывает сделать). А вообще -- напрасно. Пускай себе гавкает. Не от таких, слава богу, зависит жизнь, успех, прогресс. Они просто скулят и брызгают желчью. 
> 
> Что поделать, раз у него нет веры? Остаётся только пожалеть его и таких как он...


 я скажу прямо - ты идиот.

Ты "антисуицидёр" или наоборот человек, толкающий на него?.

ВСеми этими словами ты задел меня, ранил. А мне и так больно.

Я, возможно, умнее тебя, если ты делаешь выводы о разумности человека по его депресии, то я полюбому умнее тебя  :Smile: 

Мои созидательные силы иссякли - ты не подумал об этом? Ты не подумал, что я пять лет боролся с бесконечной депресией болью и страданием, которое не прикращается ни на день ни на секунду? Ты не подумал, что если у меня нет точки опоры, меня всё это измотало в ноль?




> А вообще -- напрасно. Пускай себе гавкает. Не от таких, слава богу, зависит жизнь, успех, прогресс.


 ненавижу таких людей как ты - думают, что они лучше других. За эти слова, я бы с удовольсвием бы выместил свою боль, причинённую ими на тебе.

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

> Спорить с такими экземплярами -- заведомо пустое занятие


 спорить с кем-либо вообще пустое занятие, потому что когда люди начинают спорить их главной задачейстановиться переспориь другого и даказать свою точку зрения. В таком случае мало кто признается, что он не прав, люди вообще во время спора об этом не задумываются, просто спорят. Желание кому-либо что-либо доказывать вообще по сути слабость. Зачем доказывать? Сам знаешь вот и славненко. а если хочешь кому-то помочь, то спорами нефига не добьешся. И вообще большинству помошь в принципе не нужна, а тем кому нужна сами обратятся к тому, к кому сочтут нужным обращатся. Насильная помошь - это же полный абсурд

----------


## ER

Антисуицидёр, не надо, не трать на него своё драгоценное время...
Ты ся кем возомнил?

----------


## Dick

*Капитан О.*
Читай следующее сообщение,возможно станет полегче от *моего мнения*?Возможно

----------


## Dick

*Ведьма Пустоши*
Истина рождается в споре.Ты что не знала?

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> спорить с кем-либо вообще пустое занятие, потому что когда люди начинают спорить их главной задачейстановиться переспориь другого и даказать свою точку зрения. В таком случае мало кто признается, что он не прав, люди вообще во время спора об этом не задумываются, просто спорят.


 Согласен! 


> Желание кому-либо что-либо доказывать вообще по сути слабость. Зачем доказывать? Сам знаешь вот и славненко.


  Нихрена не согласен!


> а если хочешь кому-то помочь, то спорами нефига не добьешся. И вообще большинству помошь в принципе не нужна, а тем кому нужна сами обратятся к тому, к кому сочтут нужным обращатся.


 Снова не согласен 


> Насильная помошь - это же полный абсурд


 И опять не согласен.
-----------------------------------
Вот как мило мы пообщались: никакого спора, и всем всё ясно  :Smile:

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> ВСеми этими словами ты задел меня, ранил. А мне и так больно.
> 
> Мои созидательные силы иссякли - ты не подумал об этом? Ты не подумал, что я пять лет боролся с бесконечной депресией болью и страданием, которое не прикращается ни на день ни на секунду? Ты не подумал, что если у меня нет точки опоры, меня всё это измотало в ноль?


 Раз ты это всё осознаёшь, то этого нет сейчас! Это было, но уже нет!!!

Ты раньше был депрессантом, теперь ты просто ломаешь комедию, по инерции, по привычке. Ну зачем тебе это? Ответь себе честно!

----------


## Коба

весеннее обострение...  8) 

или очередной ПИ....Ц ... Б****

----------


## ER

И то и другое

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

*Антисуицидёр*
Хотя бы превиди доводы почему не согласен

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Ведьма Пустоши писал(а):
> Желание кому-либо что-либо доказывать вообще по сути слабость. Зачем доказывать? Сам знаешь вот и славненко.


 Доказывать свою правоту -- да, бессмысленно. Но доказывать, что правильно то-то, а не сё-то -- надо и нужно. Знать, что правильно, и молчать -- вот это слабость.



> а если хочешь кому-то помочь, то спорами нефига не добьешся. И вообще большинству помошь в принципе не нужна, а тем кому нужна сами обратятся к тому, к кому сочтут нужным обращатся.


 Люди не обращаются за помощью, хотя им можно было бы помочь. Не обращаются из-за многих причин: 1) стесняются попросить, 2) слишком гордые, 3) не верят, что им могут помочь, 4) как алкоголики, лишены воли, не отвечатют за сови поступки.
Чтобы преодолеть эти препоны, надо самому предлагать помощь!



> Ведьма Пустоши писал(а):
> Насильная помошь - это же полный абсурд


 Не абсурд. Связать самоубийцу, чтобы тот в состоянии аффекта или опьянения не наложил себя руки -- это насилие во благо. И т.д. Так что насильная помощью не перестаёт быть помощью, т.е. чем-то хорошим.

Если ты не понимаешь этих простых вещей и будешь спорить, то мне просто нечего тебе сказать.

----------


## sliver

> Мне такая точка зрения не подходит. Я не могу на неё опираться, т.к. хочу от жизни другого. А потому я считаю так, как считаю.


 Прекрасно. Тем более что _убедить_ человека добровольно покочить с жизнью по каким-то рациональным основаниям имхо невозможно, _как и наоборот_. 




> мышление правильно работает и используется, которое помогать жить и процветать. Поэтому, по-моему, любые обоснования суицида (причём не *своего собственного*!!!) грешат ошибочностью: мышление используется не затем, для чего оно создано...


 Чем же пользуется самоубийца чтобы уйти из жизни как не разумом?
Найти высокий дом, расчитать дозу яда, кинуться в нужный момент под поезд - он что в коме всё это делает? Как ты сам правильно заметил разум лишь инструмент. А топором можно как дом строить, так и человека зарубить, инструмент как таковой не предназначен к позитиву или негативу.




> При всё образности сравнения, оно, по-моему, ошибочно. Смерть -- не вещь, не реальность, не объективность, чтобы мочь воспринимать её размеры, ощущать её и т.п. Смерть - это отсутствие жизни, т.е. нечто отрицательное (с приставкой "не", "без"). А отрицательное возможно лишь мыслить, но не ощущать (отсутствие боли, денег, машины не ощущить, а наличие -- очень даже).


 Бывает смерть физическая (смерть тела, отсутствие как ты говоришь), а бывает смерть на более глубоком уровне. Смерть которая превращается в символ сознания. Скажем когда проходишь мимо гроба с покойником и видишь его лицо, появляется такое особенное чувство, его трудно выразить, сверхъестественное чувство ("Старуха с косой" - самый примитивный аналог этого символа).
Так вот такая смерть вполне может "надвигаться", она может быть глыбой, волной, ветром, и даже светом))) Но может быть наиболее наглядная аналогия - это тень; тень как _отсутствие_ света, которое надвигается на фигуру человека, и она исчезает в тени...




> я думал чё серъёзное тут, а опять какая-то хрень.


 Да, как и на всём форуме. Нет чтобы последние новости "Дома-2" обсудить, носятся тут чокнутые типы вроде меня с какой-то философией, т.е. хренью.  Хорошо, что это всё не серьёзно. Хорошо, что это всего лишь о смерти.

----------


## Dick

*sliver*



> Тем более что убедить человека добровольно покочить с жизнью по каким-то рациональным основаниям имхо невозможно, как и наоборот.


 Возможно,все возможно,при желании разумеется.Есть же гипноз,кодированние,моральный прессинг,угнетание,навязывание.А вот фразу:"Доведешь до суицида"-наверняка слышали. :!:

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Прекрасно. Тем более что _убедить_ человека добровольно покочить с жизнью по каким-то рациональным основаниям имхо невозможно, _как и наоборот_.


 Возможно, если а) у чела есть склонность к су, б) он в состоянии аффекта или другом неусточивом психическом сотоянии, в т.ч. в состоянии опьянения.



> Чем же пользуется самоубийца чтобы уйти из жизни как не разумом?Найти высокий дом, расчитать дозу яда, кинуться в нужный момент под поезд


 Подбор средств для су -- это лишь следующий этап, который вполне рационально, правильно протекает. Но ошибка допущена на 1 этапе, когда принято решение о целесообразности самоубийства.



> тень как _отсутствие_ света, которое надвигается на фигуру человека, и она исчезает в тени...


 Ерунда. Это надо себя сильно в этом убедить, нафантазировать, что в тени что-то может исчезнуть...

----------


## sliver

> Возможно, если а) у чела есть склонность к су, б) он в состоянии аффекта или другом неусточивом психическом сотоянии, в т.ч. в состоянии опьянения.


 А-а, если говорить об этом...Согласен (хотя в случае а) любой повод подойдёт, такой человек увидит сигнал даже там, где им и не пахнет).
Просто я-то имел в виду результат вот такого акдемического спора :Smile: 




> ошибка допущена на 1 этапе, когда принято решение о целесообразности самоубийства.


 Самое забавное, что ни жизнь, ни смерть рационально обосновать невозможно. Говорить о "ошибке" бессмысленнно, поскольку критерия "истинности" (рационального) просто нет.




> Ерунда. Это надо себя сильно в этом убедить, нафантазировать, что в тени что-то может исчезнуть...


 Это называется образное мышление. Любые откровения поэта для математика - "ерунда", как и наоборот - формулы для художника. Есть люди, которые живут чувством, есть те, кто опираются на здравый смысл. И все думают, что сами это выбирают. И обвиняют других в ереси)))
Из века в век. Ничто не ново под луной...

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Самое забавное, что ни жизнь, ни смерть рационально обосновать невозможно. Говорить о "ошибке" бессмысленнно, поскольку критерия "истинности" (рационального) просто нет.


 Рационально можно обосновать *что угодно*. В этом-то и прикол! Логика дана не для поиска истины, а для рационализации, поиска средств и путей для достижения тех целей, которые ставятся на более _реальном_ уровне: телесно-материальном.


> Есть люди, которые живут чувством, есть те, кто опираются на здравый смысл. И все думают, что сами это выбирают. И обвиняют других в ереси)))


 Да, нельзя говорить, что какое-то мировосприятие более _правильное_. Но если мировоззрение убивает своего субъекта, причём в нежном подростковом возрасте, то я считаю, что это мировоззрение ошибочно!

----------


## Чёрная Роза

> 1. нет, совсем нет гарантий, что после моей смерти мне будет лучше.


  согласна, гарантий действительно нет. 



> 2. не исчерпаны, далеко не исчерпаны прижизненные способы изменения моей жизни к лучшему.


  а разве есть гарантия, что жизнь измениться к лучшему?

----------


## ALF

> Что-то жизнь не заладилась. Но к мыслям о самоубийстве всё равно не скатываюсь. И на то есть такие две достаточные, на мой взгляд, причины:
> 
> 1. Нет, совсем нет гарантий, что после моей смерти мне будет лучше.
> 
> 2. Не исчерпаны, далеко не исчерпаны прижизненные способы изменения моей жизни к лучшему. 
> 
> По моему мнению, это достаточные причины вообще не думать о самоубийстве и уж тем более не пытаться это сделать.


 У тех самоубийц, которые пережили клиническую смерть, были совсем не рады тому, чего ожидает суицидников после смерти...

Мне тоже раньше не хотелось жить, но времена меняются...  :Smile:

----------


## atma

> гарантий вообще никаких нет. если все-таки сделаю, то мне нужна будет только одна гарантия. гарантия того, что я умру.
> 
> вот это ты прав. поэтому я пока еще существую как-то.


 Умереть мы всегда успеем)

----------


## atma

> Мне вот хочется жить ярко красиво и полноценно


 ярко и красиво? ты считаешь это полноценным?
кто живет так, тоже думают, как бы им. это.. "полноценно жить"

полноценная жизнь - есть стремление к онной. а так как достигнуть этого нельзя, то это единственное, что можно желать всю жизнь и быть счастливым на пути к своей цели)
а уж качества полноценной жизни пусть каждый сам себе придумывает)

----------


## Дима_

Фишка  в том, что следующей жизни не существует, так как прошлое не переносится и новый человек имеет свой характер и прочее, а вы никакого отношения к нему не имеете!!

----------


## Unkle33

> Не исчерпаны, далеко не исчерпаны прижизненные способы изменения моей жизни к лучшему.


 Даже одной этой причины достаточно. Значит вам есть на что надеяться. Значит вам на самом деле ещё рано. Я уже надеяться перестал.

----------


## Unkle33

> У тех самоубийц, которые пережили клиническую смерть, были совсем не рады тому, чего ожидает суицидников после смерти...


 Откуда дровишки? Я разок стоял "на пороге". Дыхания не было, пульс сам себе прощупать не мог. Уже думал что всё. Было классно. Я расслабился и созерцал как жизнь идёт мимо меня. Абсолютный покой, без грусти и сожаления. Знал что ничего уже не изменить, и не пытался. Жалко, что это не надолго - смерть оказалась иллюзией.

----------


## Veronika

> Что-то жизнь не заладилась. Но к мыслям о самоубийстве всё равно не скатываюсь. И на то есть такие две достаточные, на мой взгляд, причины:
> 
> 1. Нет, совсем нет гарантий, что после моей смерти мне будет лучше.
> 
> 2. Не исчерпаны, далеко не исчерпаны прижизненные способы изменения моей жизни к лучшему. 
> 
> По моему мнению, это достаточные причины вообще не думать о самоубийстве и уж тем более не пытаться это сделать.


 Как хорошо сказано  :Smile:

----------

